# [Wet Thumb Forum]-280 G Planted Arowana tank



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

Here is my first planted tank ... its a 6 ft by 2.5 ft by 2.5 ft 280 gallon planted arowana tank named - Dragon's Domain

Appreciate some comments and suggestions... recently re-scaped it and waiting for the tenellus to take root and changed to submerged form...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i like it a lot. the only thing i might change is the straight row of water lillies( if that's what they are on the right). it almost looks too perfect.

oh, and THAT FISH IS HUGE!


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice looking tank. Awesome fish also. I really love arowana tanks.


----------



## LtTripMD (Jun 23, 2005)

neat tank.

what are you using there in the foreground?

the short grassy stuff?

is that chain sword? (Echinodorus tenellus)?

trip.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thats a great tank.its a real challenge to aquascape such a big tank but you did very good!


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the comments... the front is Tenellus.. waiting for it to grow out and spread.. just planted it ut its emmersed form so gotta wait a little. Used to have hairgrass but without a chiller the water temp goes up to 31 degrees C and it wont grow at that temp. Also got a couple of big SAE4.5 inches that love to pull the hair grass up.... tank too big to catch them

Also waiting for my aro to grow bigger.. also have about 200 tetra's (Cardinals, Rummy, Harlequin, green) some Cory's, puffers, that dont show in the pics.

I agree on the lotus comment... need to do something but as a beginner, all i can do is move things around and then move them again.. cant seem to plan also i like to get my hands wet...haha


----------



## Kelah (Jun 15, 2005)

Doesn't the Arowana eats the tetras?


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kelah:
> Doesn't the Arowana eats the tetras?


some do get "lost" but not really.. My aro is a lazy fella.. if they "swim" into his mouth then they are snacks.. anyway too many in there for him to aim for.. HAha.. in fact.. myu cigar fish nips at him and chases him around the tank.. so embarassing


----------



## SleepyHead (Dec 8, 2004)

magnificent aquarium
If ur a feng sui believer, it'll bringing u luck


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

that is a beautiful tank. Did you expect the aro not to eat the tetras when you put them in there.. or were they originally introduced as bait?! A brave move, but it seems to have paid off.
anyway.. i wanted to say that the "line" of lilies doesn't bother me. I think when the back grows in, the different plants behind the lilies, will break up any montony. 

keep us posted. I think you are really lucky to have such a big, scaped and seemingly peaceful arrowana community tank!


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

I want a bigger tank though.. and more $$ so I can maker a planted arowana community tank of at least 5 arowana's.....


----------



## Kelah (Jun 15, 2005)

I always wanted to keep a arowana, but the thing is people put it alone in the tank with no other fish. You would never see an arowana with other fishes not even at the LFSs, if there is..those are life food. By the way, good breeds are damn expensive! complete with breed certificate.


----------



## oocfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice tank!! VERY nice fish and beautiful tank! Is it possible for 5 arowanas to get along in one tank? I always thought they'd probably end up killing each other.


----------

